# Styrian Dana



## Yob (23/4/15)

Extra Styrian Dana is a dual purpose (bittering and aroma) cultivar bred from the German variety Hallertau Magnum and Slovenian genetic hop material at the Slovenian Institute of Hop Research and Brewing in Žalec. It is grown in Slovenia. The yields are good and stable. Cones are of medium size (approx. 39 mm).

*CHEMICAL STRUCTURE AND BREWING VALUE*
Extra Styrian Dana contains 11.0 % – 16.0 % of alpha-acids (30 – 32 % of cohumulone). The ratio between alpha and beta acids is 2.7 – 3.1. The essential oil content varies from 2.4 to 3.9 (ml/100 g cone dry basic). Extra Styrian Dana has very good storage stability. It is very suitable for extraction and for combination with other varieties in the brewing process. The cultivar offers a good brewing value and a pleasant and intense hop aroma, providing a harmonic bitterness.

*COMPONENTS OF BITTER ACIDS*
Alpha Acids: 11.0 – 16.0 % w/w
Beta Acids: 4.8 – 6.0 % w/w
Cohumolone: 28.0 – 31.0 % of alpha acids
Xanthohumol: 0.6 %

*COMPONENTS OF ESSENTIAL OIL*
Total Oil: 2.4 – 3.9 ml/100g
Myrcene: 50.0 – 59.0 % of whole oil
Humulene: 15.0 – 21.6 % of whole oil
Caryophyllene: 5.7 – 7.6 % of whole oil
Farnesene: 6.9 – 8.7 % of whole oil
Linalool: 0.5 – 1.0 % of whole oil

Is it grown in UnZud as well? I seem to remember someone saying so a while ago... dunno...

Anybody used this one?


----------



## Yob (30/4/15)

Yob said:


> ...and a pleasant and intense hop aroma, providing a harmonic bitterness.


Intense is exactly the word I would use to describe the aroma from this.. how the hell have I not had this mad beast before?

*REALLY* looking forward to using it, step back Magnum, your daughter is coming out.


----------

